# The Best Beer picture ever



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I just thought I would start a thread with Beer related pictures

I quite like the Beer racks below.. Any better ones???


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Got to agree. Fantastic beer cradles


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol:

Found another one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AfterHouR said:


> :lol:
> 
> Found another one


I think I am in love :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Lol the three B's... Beer, Boobies and B...........


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I just looked at loads of google pics go try and find us a hot man with a beer for us girl, couldn't find one picture :roll: :lol:


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

TTchan said:


> I just looked at loads of google pics go try and find us a hot man with a beer for us girl, couldn't find one picture :roll: :lol:


Simples, you will not....those ladies are just storing them for their menfolk.....whereas us men, just pop the top off and drink them as soon as we get our hands on them


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

This bloke looks sweaty but I don't think that's what you meant by hot. :lol:










but this bloke has a six pack










and I'm not really sure about the next two :?


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

OK, Chantelle

Just for you but I feel I still have to offset it with another lady picture :wink:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol why thank you, he's not bad :lol:


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Not sure how found this one.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

AfterHouR said:


>


make the can smell lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> I just looked at loads of google pics go try and find us a hot man with a beer for us girl, couldn't find one picture :roll: :lol:


chan.........time to pop the bakini top on and take a pic for the forum kiddo...........Dare ya!!!!!!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked at loads of google pics go try and find us a hot man with a beer for us girl, couldn't find one picture :roll: :lol:
> ...


Haha I have a few pictures with a beer in between my cans :wink: :lol: lol


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

A few more....


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

AfterHouR said:


>


ahahahaha tenna lady needs some pads lol


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

:lol: I noticed that too


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol u guys are terrible, god knows where your finding these pictures :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Lol u guys are terrible, god knows where your finding these pictures :lol:


cmon chan post a pic up you know u want to............and no dribbly ones


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

I will find some for u in a bit


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> AfterHouR said:
> 
> 
> > ahahahaha tenna lady needs some pads lol


She's just got a little excited


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol ok ok but I got nothing on the other ladies in here :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Lol ok ok but I got nothing on the other ladies in here :lol:


errrrrr okkkkkkkkkk i just used a whole roll of kitchen towel  cute or whattttttttttttttt.

ok perving over for tonight, wd chan you took one for the forum and thumbs up huns!!!!!!! lovely rack 8)


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lmao you naughty boy :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Lmao you naughty boy :lol:


naughty??? me lol.....ive tried to ps his finger out to see any nip shape but nope lol. wd hun great figure and a lovely looking lady xx


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> > Lmao you naughty boy :lol:
> ...


Aww you'll get me all embarrassed  :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTchan said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > TTchan said:
> ...


why a good looking lass so be proud and use it lol


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Lol ok ok but I got nothing on the other ladies in here :lol:


+1 gorgeous,if you have it flaunt it girl


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Haha I was very drunk at a festival back in August, didnt know what ur was doing :lol:

What about him...


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

TTchan said:


> Lol ok ok but I got nothing on the other ladies in here :lol:


Oh My! mighty fine, Chantelle..! No need to look any further.. I have found my best beer picture ever and I don't even like Carling :wink:

Even though it looks like you only have one boob it's a tremendous one! That must explain why he is giving you a helping hand to hold the can there :wink:

Bang tidy!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I can assure you I do have 2 of them lol


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

Beer Heaven!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

He's got skills :? :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Would not like to be near by when he lets that lot rip


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

For the OP :lol:

http://www.facebook.com/beerbabes/photos_stream


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> For the OP :lol:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/beerbabes/photos_stream


cmon vaiva how about a beer shot hun lol.............


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > For the OP :lol:
> ...


What my own? :lol: Errrm how about no, my boss owns a mk2, never know he might be around :lol: :lol:


----------

